# Calc Class sucks!



## goodfella86 (Jan 17, 2006)

This is one of the most important classes of my life and I'm failing it. Without this class I cant get my degree. I have got all A's in math for the past 7 years. Now, this stupid professor of mine teaches like its the indy 500. You know how big those math text books are, we are 3/4 through the book and its not even half way through the semester. Every math class I have taken we never came close to finishing the book. I bought a book to help, im using some internet sites, and consulting with some people that have taken calc but nothing seems to help because I cant catch up fast enough :fall . Anyone else struggle with calc?


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I ended up loving Calc I in college and got an A for the semester (second time taking it - first was in high school and I didn't pay attention at all, so my grades were pretty poor). I can try and help you if you're stuck, but I know I'm pretty rusty with math at this point. 

Calc II was AWFUL. I think the boring material mixed with my lack of motivation and an 8AM class in the winter made it particularly painful, so I know I can't help you there. Good luck!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I avoid maths at all cost. It's where my dumb genes come into play. :lol I'm glad my college doesn't require us to take maths. It's the math OR science deal. Not that science is any better.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I'll be taking out the last of my math classes this summer. My last one is a calc class...I'm just gonna suffer through it for 5 weeks then I'm done with math classes. FOREVER!


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

To this day, the lowest grade I have ever gotten in college was in calculus II, a C-. The only B's I've gotten have been in other math class.. It almost makes me want to go spit in Issac Newton's grave for inventing the stuff. :lol


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

What kind of dude INVENTS a type of math? Darn him. Calc 1 isn't that bad. Calc 2 isn't too bad either, but I'm only halfway through it. It does suck having to spend like 90% of all my study time on calc stuff and the other 10% is spread out over my other 4 classes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Calculus I was rough for me becasue the professor was disorganized. I remember doing antiderivatives while watching Nancy Kerrigan, Tonya Harding, and Oksana Baiul (anybody remember her? :lol) skate in the 1994 Winter Olympics.

Calc II I did my best in - for some reason I preferred integrating over deriving. I had a lab, too, which wasn't too bad - and it helped my grade!

Calc III was a pain in the @$$ because the professor I had also drew up the lab manuals, which we had to do EVERYTHING in. It was such a pain to cut up printouts and put them in a notebook to submit for a grade!

Fortunately, like the packrat that I am, I keep that stuff with all the Physics I-III nightmares...I mean memories! Memories, guys! :doh.

I do feel your pain - and remember 1994-1995 all too well!


----------



## DayTrader (Aug 9, 2004)

Calc I was ok for me but Calc 2 was very tough and I took Calc 3 which I barely passed with a C.


----------



## eddie (Jan 20, 2005)

Calculus I is ok and so far in calculus II, I think I am doing ok. Calculus is sublime compared to physics which I am failing. If you need help in any problem just ask I could do my best to help.


----------



## Stephan (Mar 8, 2004)

math is the most beautiful form of Art.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I love precalculus and Cal I. I barely passed CalI with a C and didnt even pass precal and got away with it since I did well on a placement exam.


----------



## habsfan31 (May 29, 2010)

If anyone needs help with math, i could help. Im currently majoring in math, ive done cal 1 through 4, piece of cake.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Calculus I was rough for me becasue the professor was disorganized. I remember doing antiderivatives while watching Nancy Kerrigan, Tonya Harding, and Oksana Baiul (anybody remember her? :lol) skate in the 1994 Winter Olympics.
> 
> Calc II I did my best in - for some reason I preferred integrating over deriving. I had a lab, too, which wasn't too bad - and it helped my grade!
> 
> ...


Wow, I just felt like I was reading about myself here and wondering how you old you are! I didn't realize we are the same age. I had the same experience with Cal2 and Cal3. Cal2 was my favorite subject and still is to this day. I'm pretty sure I can still integrate 15 years later...haha!

My Cal3 class had about 150 students in it, and my professor could hardly speak/understand English...was a nightmare for me.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

My brother would help me with math in undergrad. I was terrible at it.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Ratemyprofessor.com

Take a professor who curves exams.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

melissa75 said:


> Wow, I just felt like I was reading about myself here and wondering how you old you are! I didn't realize we are the same age. I had the same experience with Cal2 and Cal3. Cal2 was my favorite subject and still is to this day. I'm pretty sure I can still integrate 15 years later...haha!
> 
> My Cal3 class had about 150 students in it, and my professor could hardly speak/understand English...was a nightmare for me.
> 
> Anyway, not sure I can help now. I think it has a lot to do with who you get as a teacher. My Calculus teacher in high school was/is an excellent teacher.


Texas Instruments and Sharp graphing calculators! :lol Do people still use those, or do they look more like handheld games? :lol


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Texas Instruments and Sharp graphing calculators! :lol Do people still use those, or do they look more like handheld games? :lol


I have no idea, but I still have my TI-83 so
somewhere in a box. I wonder if I still has my finance formulas saved in it...ha!


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I was about to make a suggestion when I saw the date of the original post.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

habsfan31 said:


> If anyone needs help with math, i could help. Im currently majoring in math, ive done cal 1 through 4, piece of cake.


calc 4 is called diff eqs.

anyway, i hate math i dropped outta precalc the last semester and decided to change my major cause im horrible at math.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

melissa75 said:


> I have no idea, but I still have my TI-83 so
> somewhere in a box. I wonder if I still has my finance formulas saved in it...ha!


Heck, we'd use them to store equations for Physics, as if it did any good. A 52% was a C and a 43% was a D!

I was the first class (Fall '92) to go to the Sharp 9200 ($60) and 9300s ($74) - they had a recall in the middle of the year and we had to send our calculators back! We were given new ones with a -C after the model number....for Corrected! :lol


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> calc 4 is called diff eqs.
> 
> anyway, i hate math i dropped outta precalc the last semester and decided to change my major cause im horrible at math.


At my school, Calculus 4 is a multi variable calc. Calc 1-3 are single variable. Diff eqs is a class by itself.


----------

